# Rhyncholaeliocattleya Mrs.M. Gratrix



## Secundino (Jan 4, 2017)

... is Rl. digbyana x C. cinnabarina (Laelia). 

Does anyone have a photograph of this cross? Or of Blc. (Rc.) Fowliei, which is Mrs. Gratrix x C. schroederae, one of the first Blc. (or whatever it is now) to be crossed? 
Thanks!


----------

